# Alternatives to cream and cheese??



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Can anyone suggest alternatives to the following....cheese and creamtheres a lot more I can't eat now but really miss these two!


----------



## 17185 (Apr 3, 2005)

Have you checked your local healthfood stores for 'better than cream cheese'?it's a spreadable kind that comes in more than one flavor and i find it to be pretty good.there are also cheeses made from almonds and soy in an overwhelming variety of flavors as well as rice cheeses. My 3 yaer old nephew loves the rice cheese. It makes a very convincing grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## 19069 (Aug 30, 2005)

Silk makes a soymilk creamer that tastes a lot like half and half. It isn't soymilk...it is the soymilk creamer. You won't find it at most chain grocery stores, but you can find it at stores that tend to cater to healthfood type of consumer (stores with lots of organic and vegetarian products). I gave up milk a few months ago, but really missed creamer in my coffee. Silk's soymilk creamer is so yummy, even my dairy eating hubby likes it. But it is not lowfat, if that's your concern.


----------

